# Cold War Sub Command, Cardiff Feb 2010



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for the late report been a bit busy with work and almost for got to post it here..

Popped back to this little gem with Pob... was a cracking explore so much has been uncovered since last time I was there and a few items missing

Bit o History courtesy of another site..

The sub-control was built in 1956 remaining operational until the disbanding of the Civil Defence Corps in 1968. After that date it remained in use, manned by Cardiff Corporation's voluntary Civil Defence Organisation until 1984, The site has not been in use since 1991.

Now on with the photo's...


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 22, 2010)

​Thanks For Looking...

UrbanW


----------



## tommo (Apr 22, 2010)

fantastic place this is, lots of great stuff left in very good condition


----------



## mc_nebula (Apr 22, 2010)

This is stunning... I'm slightly speechless. Brilliant work.


----------



## freebird (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent pics! You've done a great job capturing the place.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 25, 2010)

What a fantastic site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## remoteneeded (Apr 27, 2010)

What the heck is that in the first picture? Looks like some kind of torture device!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 27, 2010)

Wouldn't mind having a look at this next time we're down your way. 

M


----------



## Urban-Warrior (May 2, 2010)

remoteneeded said:


> What the heck is that in the first picture? Looks like some kind of torture device!



Its an old resuscitation machine


----------



## historyman09 (May 2, 2010)

*blue ben trueman ashtray*

i have one of those ashtrays at home but i cant remember where me parents aquired it from lol


----------



## Landsker (May 2, 2010)

liking the newspaper! very apt.


----------



## Jackson 2497 (May 10, 2010)

Love the Pics..
Nice to see a site in such excellent condition.......


----------



## chris (May 11, 2010)

Fantastic site - I really like the Welsh dragon!


----------



## diehardlove (May 11, 2010)

bloody nice work mate glad i got to see it this weekend


----------



## smileysal (May 12, 2010)

Excellent work my friend, excellent pics too. Good to see everything that was left there.  I do hope everything is still in there? 

Cheers mate,

 Sal


----------



## AndyC (May 12, 2010)

Any idea of the date of the newspaper?

Great pix.


----------



## Krypton (May 12, 2010)

28dl have made short work of it


----------



## diehardlove (May 12, 2010)

Urban-Warrior said:


> Its an old resuscitation machine



cheers for showing it around to me shame it was so much worst than when you last went.


----------



## sheep2405 (May 12, 2010)

Well might even be bare walls and empty cupboards now.


----------



## mexico75 (May 12, 2010)

TBH you post it on a public forum what did you think was going to happen?


----------



## diehardlove (May 12, 2010)

sheep2405 said:


> Well might even be bare walls and empty cupboards now.



hiya sheep nice to see you mate.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (May 13, 2010)

sheep2405 said:


> Well might even be bare walls and empty cupboards now.



Aye what a shame..


----------



## cogito (May 13, 2010)

For those not in the know:

http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/1903851/28cuntslater-pdf-may-10-2010-1-46-pm-108k?da=y

The importance of keeping shit private. A lesson to the whole community.


----------



## scrappy (May 13, 2010)

cogito said:


> For those not in the know:
> 
> http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/1903851/28cuntslater-pdf-may-10-2010-1-46-pm-108k?da=y
> 
> The importance of keeping shit private. A lesson to the whole community.



didnt expect that!


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2010)

That's exactly what I was getting at (but didn't post any links to it) when i said I hope everything is still in there. :icon_evil


----------

